# Ski pants



## Bene288 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've yet to find that good fitting pair of ski pants. It seems I always get stuck in snowboard pants. I'm not quite sure what the difference is. Does anyone have a favorite brand/model of pant? I typically like a few pockets. I'm a bigger guy, 6'1" and 210. I'll never spend more than $150ish on pants, maybe that's why I can't find a pair I really like. 

Thanks all!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I've yet to find that good fitting pair of ski pants. It seems I always get stuck in snowboard pants. I'm not quite sure what the difference is. Does anyone have a favorite brand/model of pant? I typically like a few pockets. I'm a bigger guy, 6'1" and 210. I'll never spend more than $150ish on pants, maybe that's why I can't find a pair I really like.
> 
> Thanks all!




http://www.departmentofgoods.com/sales/search.html?mv_session_id=jxAdy2ba&q=snow+pants
Backcountry.com usually has some good deals , especially the clearance page. that the link to their outlet, and that is there main page. FYI same people who run steepandcheap.com, and I got things from all 3 websites and always been happy. http://www.backcountry.com/


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

I spent a bit more on none but picked up north face ones.... have to check but they are by far the nicest ski pants I have ever owned. Very thin though, just a shell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2012)

Mammut Stoney pants are very comfortable but, Mammut runs small.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2012)

Also check out sports authority, and TJ  max.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 11, 2012)

I got a pair of Obermeyer pants a couple of seasons ago and am happy with the way those fit.  I'm not built the same as you (5'8", 190, 30" inseam), so we're definitely not in the market for the same things.  As for the pants, nothing fancy, no extra bells and whistles.  You might be able to find a model or two with baggy cargo pockets or something, but for the most part, they're just solid, simple ski pants at a reasonable price.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm about the same size at 6'2" and 200 lbs and i have had a pair of Burton's for a few years. Non insulated with plenty of pockets and a good fit ( not baggy or too tight imho). I'm usually pretty rough on my stuff so the fact that they have lasted me 4 seasons and are still going strong is pretty sweet. I know your technically looking for a 'ski' pant, but to me it wouldn't matter. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 11, 2012)

> I spent a bit more on none but picked up north face ones.... have to  check but they are by far the nicest ski pants I have ever owned. Very  thin though, just a shell



I've been looking at the North Face products. How much do you have to layer with the shells? I've only ever had insulated pants but a shell seems a lot less bulky.



> I got a pair of Obermeyer pants a couple of seasons ago and am happy  with the way those fit.  I'm not built the same as you (5'8", 190, 30"  inseam), so we're definitely not in the market for the same things.  As  for the pants, nothing fancy, no extra bells and whistles.  You might be  able to find a model or two with baggy cargo pockets or something, but  for the most part, they're just solid, simple ski pants at a reasonable  price.



I've checked these on line, can't seem to find any with cargo pockets but that is not crucial. My girlfriend recently bought an Obermeyer jacket, they seem to make a very good product for the price. 



> I'm about the same size at 6'2" and 200 lbs and i have had a pair of  Burton's for a few years. Non insulated with plenty of pockets and a  good fit ( not baggy or too tight imho). I'm usually pretty rough on my  stuff so the fact that they have lasted me 4 seasons and are still going  strong is pretty sweet. I know your technically looking for a 'ski'  pant, but to me it wouldn't matter.



I've always had snowboard pants, all of the pairs I've had have been a too baggy though. But I've never tried on Burtons, I'll check them out. I would love a pant I could get 4 seasons out of. How many layers do you need to stay warm in those? 

Thanks for all the advice, everyone!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2012)

Fell in love with Cloudveil RPK's. Got a pair CHEAP from a buddy but I have seen them at TJ Maxx for under $100 ($99 + tax here in ME)  Uninsulated but even on the coldest days, those + my smartwool have been the perfect pair.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I've been looking at the North Face products. How much do you have to layer with the shells? I've only ever had insulated pants but a shell seems a lot less bulky.



Depends on the person.  I only wear shells.  All I wear under them are thin Under Armour tights, and usually leave then vents open as well.  No problem skiing down below 0 for me.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 12, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I've checked these on line, can't seem to find any with cargo pockets but that is not crucial. My girlfriend recently bought an Obermeyer jacket, they seem to make a very good product for the price.



The Commando SS has a small, subtle cargo pocket.  The web site seems be having a problem, though, so it's tough to get all the details on the product.  The ones I have (can't recall the model) has at least 1 cargo pocket, too.  I only use it for things like granola bar wrappers, though.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I've always had snowboard pants, all of the pairs I've had have been a too baggy though. But I've never tried on Burtons, I'll check them out. I would love a pant I could get 4 seasons out of. How many layers do you need to stay warm in those?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, everyone!



I usually just wear a pair of long johns with athletic shorts over them. Come spring skiing season I just go with the shorts. This has always been warm enough for me, the shorts are a nice extra layer for those early morning chairlift rides where the seat is still frozen. I don't think I've ever owned a pair of insulated snow pants.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input, everyone. Hopefully I'll get out this weekend to shop around.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

sev pointed out that The Clymb has some nice Scott ski clothing on sale right now.  if i didn't have other priorities i'd be wearing a new Scott Jacket and pants this winter


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

i really liked the pants in GREEN but my daughter got green pants this season and forbid me from getting the same.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I'll never spend more than $150ish on pants, maybe that's why I can't find a pair I really like.



My current favorite pair are Columbia pants that look a bit like jeans, and cost $40 at TJ Maxx.  I'll never spend more than $100 on ski pants!


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

i've got these Enzo Shell pants in black. they are the best F(*&ER pants I have ever owned, by a huge margin.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 3, 2012)

only shell....insulate with varying thicknesses of base layer depending on temps


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

fyi if not a member on TheClymb - those pants are only $99


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 3, 2012)

I finally found a pair. I ended up getting one of Burton's top line pant, left over from last year. $70 down from $210 from EVO. One of my best ski equipment scores.. They're really comfortable, just the right amount of pockets, real nice zippers and hardware, vents and just a lot of thought out touches that impressed me. Nice product, Burton!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Being 5-8, I've been using North Face ski pants since they have a "short" version. I hate pants dragging and getting caught in the bindings.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> i've got these Enzo Shell pants in black. they are the best F(*&ER pants I have ever owned, by a huge margin.


I'd expect nothing less from pro shell tourning pants. I've been keeping my eyes open for a great deal on these (pro shell not neccesarily TNF) for the last year and a half. In the interim I did pick up a pair of Orage Morph pants from a couple of seasons ago with 20k/20m (or whatever the letters are) fabric for 35 bucks. Original price was around 250ish.... The only thing I don't like is that they are insulated but for that price I'll just skip the base layer.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 5, 2012)

All I can say is kudos to Mountain HW..as well.


----------

